# Vibrant not booting after ROM flash



## kmklr72

I just tried to odin to stock jfd and now my phone won't boot. Odin showed everything fine during the flash but now when it reboots the phone, it won't go past the Galaxy S screen. I tried everything I can think of software wise to get into either recovery or download mode but to no avail. Will a jig or JTAG help me at this point or is the phone completely dead?


----------



## Kwes1020

Have you used your version of odin and jfd before without problems? If not I suggest getting a better version of both before trying it again.

What bootloaders are you using?
Dowload for stock/froyo bootloaders
Pull your battery
Plug in usb
Hold vol up and down buttons
Put battery back in should boot to download

At least thats works for me everytime.

If it gets to the galaxy screen its not doomed. I only would be worried if it does not turn on at all.


----------



## kmklr72

I have used these versions of odin and jfd successfully multiple times. I odin anytime I switch to a different rom. I was using using Whitehawkx's Asgard with a gingerbread bootloader.


----------



## Kwes1020

"kmklr72 said:


> I have used these versions of odin and jfd successfully multiple times. I odin anytime I switch to a different rom. I was using using Whitehawkx's Asgard with a gingerbread bootloader.


Volume up and power should get you into download then. If I remember correctly volume down and power is for recovery. check the bootloader thread to be sure. If not a jig or adb command should work.


----------



## kmklr72

Thanks for the help Kwes. I completely forgot about the new key combinations in the GB bootloaders. I had to work it a bit but the phone booted into download mode and I was able to odin to jfd again. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kwes1020

Anytime. Glad you got it worked out.


----------

